# Downhill von Friesener Warte nach Wernsdorf



## 94er-biker (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich wohne in der Nähe von Bamberg und will mit einigen Freunden gerne die Downhillstrecke von der Friesener Warte nach Wernsdorf fahren. Doch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, wo die entlang führt . Könnte mir hier vllt. jemand anhand von Google Maps die Route aufzeichnen und mir dann den Link schicken? Das wäre sehr nett .


----------



## voli-vo (6. April 2013)

nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (7. April 2013)

Da gibts keine Downhillstrecke. Nur Forstwege


----------



## voli-vo (7. April 2013)

mudu selber suchen ging mir auch nicht anders, ausserdem is nicht alles was bergab geht downhill....


----------



## Meiki (11. April 2013)

@voli-vo: es geht auch ein bisschen freundlicher...
außerdem ist der Thread schon was älter...

ansonsten:

dort gibts keine downhillstrecke, das stimmt und es sollte auch keiner dort anfangen eine zu bauen. ABER: man findet schon einen schönen weg hinunter, den zu beschreiben wäre aber übers internet ein bisschen bisschen schwieirg und kontraproduktiv
bei einer Tour sollte man den allerdings schon finden wenn man sich bisschen auf die suche begibt


----------



## voli-vo (11. April 2013)

intressiert ned wie alt der thread is ...was is daran unfreundlich? kann ja ned angehn das man jeden mist ins netz meiseln muss bzw dazu auffordert ... das is meine meinung wer was davon hält... who cares?


----------



## SCOTT BoD (6. September 2013)

hai,

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=805F139AF7E4813E775E471D83AB526A?fileId=afcabbilfyqwldkw

kilometer 12 - 15.
gruss,
kalle.


----------



## voli-vo (6. September 2013)

-


----------

